# Graduating next week, where do I go from here...



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hello all. I've always posted on TSF, helping people with problems and also asking for help myself. I never really knew about this section. So I'm glad I found it.

I need some help/advice/opinions. I'm 29 years old, a husband, and a father of two. I'm graduating next week and getting my Associates Degree in Computer Information Systems. I've been trying to complete this goal since 2002. Going to school on and off, and taking a whole 3 years off for my wife to go to nursing school. We couldn't both go to school at the same time because of our jobs and of course our kids. 

I currently work for a major U.S. airline. Before this job I worked for one of the "big box" home improvement stores. Neither job is/was IT related. I'm currently working as a Ramp Serviceman (2008-current) for the airline, and at the home improvement store I was a Dept. Manager (2004-2008). 

I'm stuck with the fact of how to create a decent looking resume for an entry level (desktop support, help desk, PC technician) since I have no actual work experience in the IT field. I've been fixing and building computers for friends, family, and coworkers for going on 6 years or so. And what I've learned in school. 

My ideal career/job would be as a Systems Administrator, or Network Administrator. As I mentioned above, I will have my Associates next week, and I plan to get some certifications such as A+, Network+, Cisco CCNA, and some Microsoft certs as well. I also have plans to go back to school in the future and get my Bachelors as well. My main concern at the moment is getting my foot in the door. As I stated before, I have a family to support, so I can't really settle for a job at a local PC repair shop, or geek squad.

I make decent money at the airline, but its not my passion, its not what I want to be doing for the rest of my life. I definitely want to go into the IT field. 

So what do you guys recommend? How can I create an eye catching resume with no prior IT work experience? 

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Systems Administrator jobs are typically given to people who have worked in IT for a while. Network Administrator jobs require more experience than that. Therefore, neither are considered to be entry-level jobs. Entry-level jobs include those jobs that you "can't really settle for", unfortunately. 

So that's going to be your biggest hurdle... finding a job in a down economy that doesn't require experience, yet pays well enough for you to accept. Unless you find an employer who is willing to take a chance on you, you're not likely to find what you're looking for... particularly when there are hungry, unemployed, experienced techs who are looking for the jobs you're seeking. 

Although degrees are nice, they're not considered a substitute for experience by most employers. To be honest, degrees aren't required for entry-level IT work. Your degree will come in handy later in your career to open doors that wouldn't otherwise be available to you.

Similarly, certifications aren't a substitute for experience, either. Entry-level certifications include the A+, Network+, and Microsoft client certifications. Windows Server certifications and the Cisco certifications are designed for people who have IT experience, and as such, they aren't going to automagically open up Systems Admin or Network Admin jobs to you. Certifications aren't designed to show employers what you WANT to be doing... they're designed to show employers what you already have experience doing.

I understand that this is probably not the advice you wanted to hear... but it is the best advice I can give you after being in the IT field for 14 years. 

For what it's worth, I started in IT at the age of 28 as a Field Service Tech making $11/hr (about $22,000 per year). Granted, the economy was different back then, but within a year-and-a-half, I had doubled my salary. And at age 42, I'm doing pretty well. 

So... keep in mind that, although taking an entry-level job might not be what you want to do, you don't have to do it forever. There is plenty of opportunity to advance... but you have to start somewhere, and for 99.9% of us (those of us who don't have an uncle who is an IT director), that somewhere was at the bottom, in an entry-level job. But we didn't stay there... we gained experience and climbed up the IT career ladder one rung at a time. If you keep trying to jump for the middle (or the top), you're liable to get frustrated and quit. Nobody wants that... especially after you've worked towards your goal for this many years. Sometimes... you have to take two steps back to be able to go ten steps forward.

This is probably a lot for you to digest, so I'll stop here for now. However, please know that I am available if you have any questions. Hope this helps.


----------



## Kurticus (May 15, 2012)

Hey techie19

If you don't have any work experience then its important to emphasize your skills and education. So o would recommend a functional resume rather than a chronological one. No matter if your going to a community college or full blown university, ask if they have anyone staffed for career assistance to look over your resume. Its also common for colleges to have partnerships with local businesses, companies, and government agencies to place students and alumni in career related positions. I hope this helps!

-Kurticus-


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

BosonMichael said:


> Systems Administrator jobs are typically given to people who have worked in IT for a while. Network Administrator jobs require more experience than that. Therefore, neither are considered to be entry-level jobs. Entry-level jobs include those jobs that you "can't really settle for", unfortunately.
> 
> So that's going to be your biggest hurdle... finding a job in a down economy that doesn't require experience, yet pays well enough for you to accept. Unless you find an employer who is willing to take a chance on you, you're not likely to find what you're looking for... particularly when there are hungry, unemployed, experienced techs who are looking for the jobs you're seeking.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your reply. As much as I may not want to settle for a low paying job, it looks like that's what I'm going to have to do in order to at least get my foot in the door. Like you mentioned, I don't have to stay in that position for ever. I just want to gain some actual work experience so that I can then move on to the next level. 

I'm the type of person who has a lot of goals and plans, maybe too many. I'm a very determined individual, and try my hardest to accomplish any goal that I set my mind on. My goal right now is to find a job in IT period. I've looked on Dice.com for example, for jobs such as Desktop Support, and Held Desk, and have found quite a few in my area. Starting from $15hr.-$22hr. What I did noticed though is that most of these job listings are for contract work, 3-6 months. 

I have to start somewhere though like you said.


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

Kurticus said:


> Hey techie19
> 
> If you don't have any work experience then its important to emphasize your skills and education. So o would recommend a functional resume rather than a chronological one. No matter if your going to a community college or full blown university, ask if they have anyone staffed for career assistance to look over your resume. Its also common for colleges to have partnerships with local businesses, companies, and government agencies to place students and alumni in career related positions. I hope this helps!
> 
> -Kurticus-


Thanks for your advice. I appreciate it. I really need to get on the ball with this resume. Need to start applying to different jobs.


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

Do you guys think that with my lack of work experience in the field of IT, that it will make it much harder for me to find a job, even it is entry level IT work?


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Techie19 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. As much as I may not want to settle for a low paying job, it looks like that's what I'm going to have to do in order to at least get my foot in the door. Like you mentioned, I don't have to stay in that position for ever. I just want to gain some actual work experience so that I can then move on to the next level.
> 
> I'm the type of person who has a lot of goals and plans, maybe too many. I'm a very determined individual, and try my hardest to accomplish any goal that I set my mind on. My goal right now is to find a job in IT period. I've looked on Dice.com for example, for jobs such as Desktop Support, and Held Desk, and have found quite a few in my area. Starting from $15hr.-$22hr. What I did noticed though is that most of these job listings are for contract work, 3-6 months.
> 
> I have to start somewhere though like you said.


Many of those contract jobs end up being full-time positions. They often list them as contracts for a number of reasons:

1) They're being staffed by placement firms. As such they offer both employer and employee an "out" if either party doesn't like the employment arrangement after the contract period has expired.
2) The employer wants to cover their own butts. They don't want to hire someone who turns out to be worthless or untrustworthy, then have to go through all the legal red tape to build a paper trail long enough to fire them with cause (you can thank our over-litigious lawsuit-happy society for that). 

Sure, there are cases in which the job truly IS temporary... for example, if there's a one-time order to configure thousands of desktops for a client. However, for many contract jobs, the employer will make the employee an offer for full-time employment if the employee is worth keeping.

On the other hand, perhaps you will have built up quite a bit of experience over your first six months. Granted, it's not good to build a reputation as a "job hopper", but eventually, you WILL want to take that next step up the career ladder. Always keep your eyes open... 

Props to you for taking the advice as well as you did. You wouldn't believe the number of people who get angry at me after telling them the same thing I just told you!

You're a planner... so here's something to plan for. After you get some experience in your first IT job, you'll probably want to find a job as a desktop support tech. If you can get a desktop support tech job where you can help do light server administration, all the better! That experience will help you to get a server admin certification under your belt, and eventually, a full-fledged server admin job. 

Then... rinse and repeat. Try to get into a server admin job where you can help do some basic network administration (routers, firewalls, etc), get the relevant certifications, and eventually you'll be able to get a network admin job. See how one step leads naturally to the next? 

From there, you can branch out into network design, security administration, or continue as a network admin. Personally, I enjoyed being a versatile jack-of-all-trades rather than become a specialist. The choice is entirely up to you! Do what you enjoy, and the money will often follow.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Techie19 said:


> Do you guys think that with my lack of work experience in the field of IT, that it will make it much harder for me to find a job, even it is entry level IT work?


By definition, an entry-level job is a job in which you ENTER the career field. And if you're entering the career field, you don't have experience, right? As such, an entry-level job is one that doesn't require experience. If it requires experience, it's not an entry-level job.

The thing is... we ALL started out with no experience at one time or another! If we did it... you can do it! :thumb:

Even though the chances are low, you should still apply for jobs that say they require a little experience. You are absolutely guaranteed to not get 100% of the jobs you don't apply for. 

Keep in mind that there are a few experienced techs out there who are unemployed and applying for the same IT jobs you are... even entry-level ones. Plus, with the down economy and high unemployment, many people are switching careers, with a large number jumping to IT, as they perceive it to be a stable, promising career field (and correctly so). Unfortunately, that makes competition fierce for those entry-level jobs. BE PERSISTENT. Don't give up. Eventually, you will get your chance.

Getting those entry-level certifications I mentioned before (A+, Network+, Windows client) will be helpful. Don't get overcertified for your experience level (with server and Cisco certs)... that'll just scare off entry-level employers. 

Making your resume look good is also helpful. Opinions vary on resume styles... download several sample ones and see which you would prefer if you were hiring someone. Be sure to include a cover letter tailored to the employer.

Again, I hope this helps.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Entry level basically means you dont have experience and are there to gain skills and learn. However you will see some jobs advertised as being entry level but require 6 months - 1 years experience. In my opinion you should still apply for those. I did and I agued the fact with employers that their job titles where incorrect by explaining to them what entry level actually means.

I would also suggest you write or contact IT departments within companies if at all possible because many HR departments havent got a clue what an IT department actually needs in an employee and often they dont even consult the IT manager/director to find out.


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

Just wanted to say thank you for the support and advice. I really do appreciate it. Graduating in two days and the anxiety is really getting to me. Going to take it one day, and one step at a time. Hopefully one day I'll have that perfect job and give it my all.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Good luck, let us know how things turn out.


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

It's been quite a while, more than two years, since my last post on this matter. A lot has happened in this time frame and many changes.

Shortly after my last post I graduated and got my degree as explained in my original message. At the time I got too comfortable at my job with the airline and I put aside the job hunting in the IT field. Had an accident at work and had to have surgery on my ankle. That put me out of work for just about a year. Went back to work after being cleared by the doctor. 

Fast forward to now and I am in a situation where I will be laid off in a few days due to a "reduction in force" at my job. My job is seniority based and 6 yrs wasn't enough to be safe. I'm looking at this as the push I needed to finally wake up and smell the coffee as they say.

Been applying to jobs in IT on a daily basis using Dice, Monster, Robert Half, and others. Jobs such as Help Desk, and Desktop Support to name a few. I've been also studying very hard to finally attain my A+ certification as this was also put aside since my last post. My goal is to be ready enough to take the exams within 90 days or less if possible.

I had applied for a position with Bed Bath and Beyond working at their Corporate Headquarters in NJ where I live. This was about three weeks ago. Today I received a call from their IT Recruiter and got an interview for the position of Support Center Analyst. Starting pay is $15/hr. I would be taking a pay cut compared to what I am making now but no biggie as I will be unemployed. Any salary is better than no salary.

The IT Recruiter described the job as troubleshooting and fixing computers used at their store locations and then they are shipped back. I have tons of experience repairing and building computers systems. All self thought experience though and what I learned while in school. 

Do you guys think that I would get this job or will they look for somebody else with at least some kind of experience that they can list on their resume?

Also, I am not sure as to how to dress for the interview. Suit or casual (slacks, button down and tie)? I currently have a goatee. Not long at all, nicely trimmed. Should I shave it off completely? I did a google search on the matter but found so many different opinions that it was overwhelming.

In conclusion, I hope that I get this job and if I don't I will continue to search and apply for such jobs in IT as I realize I wasted 6 yrs of my life doing a job that was just paying the bills and not what I really want to do with my life. I will also not let anything get in my way of getting my A+ certification. I feel that if I would of had it long ago I would have already been working in the industry and by now could have had a couple yrs of experience. Lesson learned.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

first I would always say suit for and interview unless your offer of the interview was an informal one then I would just wear trousers and a shirt.

Based on your experience you should have a good chance at getting the job.

Also about the goatee whilst I am not looking for a job at the minute I have a full beard and I shave my head twice a week so as long as it looks neat then you shouldn't have an issue with that.

About your A+ when I got mine it did help with advancement and I too wish I had have gotten it long before I did.

Keep us posted and good luck.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

I can't say whether you'll get the job or not. You stand a good chance at getting it, but there could be someone out there who is more experienced and is willing to do the job for less money. But that's entirely out of your control - the best you can do is to do the best you can. And if you're the best candidate for the job, you'll get the job. Eventually, you WILL be the best candidate... if not for this job, then for a future one.

(EDIT: Note that I _didn't_ say "the most experienced" candidate. Sometimes, the best candidate isn't the most experienced one.)

I've always been told to dress at least one level up from what you would normally wear. And if you aren't sure, wear a suit. Nobody's going to think poorly of you for overdressing for an interview.

Regarding your goatee, I don't care if you're clean shaven or have a beard down to the floor. That's not important to an employer as long as it is neat and presentable. What matters to an employer is whether you can do the job.

During the interview, be confident (but not arrogant) in your skills. Focus on what value you can provide to the company. Have a positive attitude, and let that positivity shine through in what you say to the interviewer. Above all, be honest. For example, if you don't know the answer to something, say so. A good interviewer can tell when you are BSing.


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys. You're both great.

I'm feeling kinda bummed out today as I received a call earlier this morning from the IT Recruiter telling me that the position has be put on hold and the interview for tomorrow has to be cancelled. I was really looking forward to this interview and felt very confident that I was going to get the job. I guess I just wanted it too much.

Well, I am not going to let this distract me from continuing my "pursuit of happiness", LOL. Going to continue looking for an entry level IT job as this will be my golden ticket to get into the field and move up the latter to reach my goal of becoming a System Admin/Network Admin. I know it will take time and hard work but I am no stranger to that. At 31 yrs old I would of loved to have already been working in the industry but things have happened in the past years that have put things on hold for me. 

Not anymore though. Nothing is keeping me down. 

Enough ranting on my part, just had to vent a bit I guess.

Almost forgot, what do you guys think of looking for IT jobs on Craigslist? Are they legit?


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Techie19 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. You're both great.
> 
> I'm feeling kinda bummed out today as I received a call earlier this morning from the IT Recruiter telling me that the position has be put on hold and the interview for tomorrow has to be cancelled. I was really looking forward to this interview and felt very confident that I was going to get the job. I guess I just wanted it too much.


Don't let it stress you out. Stuff like that happens often in IT - has nothing to do with how much you wanted it. Best you can do it to roll with it - apply for other jobs.



Techie19 said:


> Well, I am not going to let this distract me from continuing my "pursuit of happiness", LOL. Going to continue looking for an entry level IT job as this will be my golden ticket to get into the field and move up the latter to reach my goal of becoming a System Admin/Network Admin. I know it will take time and hard work but I am no stranger to that. At 31 yrs old I would of loved to have already been working in the industry but things have happened in the past years that have put things on hold for me.


I didn't start in IT (officially, anyway) till I was 28. So don't let that bother you. You have most of your life ahead of you.



Techie19 said:


> Almost forgot, what do you guys think of looking for IT jobs on Craigslist? Are they legit?


My first inclination is that if a company is trying to find qualified individuals through Craigslist, then that's probably not a company you would want to work for. Do your research before applying...


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

BosonMichael said:


> Don't let it stress you out. Stuff like that happens often in IT - has nothing to do with how much you wanted it. Best you can do it to roll with it - apply for other jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. Will post soon with any updates.


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hello guys. Almost two months since my last post. Just wanted to provide an update to my situation and also ask some questions.

Since my last post I've been studying for the CompTIA A+ exam and also applying for jobs. My daily routine is, wake up and get on the computer and spend about four hours searching for jobs online and then I spend another four hours studying. 

Anyhow, today I went to an orientation at my local unemployment office. It was about different grants my state provides for training and education. Long story short, there's a program offered completely free, tuition and books, for UNIX System Administration. This is something I've always been interested in but figured it was something I would look into in the coming years after gaining some actual on the job IT experience. 

It's three courses, each 4 weeks. Here's the link:

http://adultlearner.njit.edu/programs/noncredit/unix.php

Is this something you guys recommend I pursue? Will I still be in the same boat as now where I would have the education but yet still nj experience? Would I be able to find a job even as an entry level unix admin after completing this training? 

I am still going to continue studying for my A+ regardless and hopefully be ready to take the exam soon. 

As always, thanks to all who reply.


----------



## northfstar (Nov 24, 2014)

Hello everyone, 

Im new to TSF and just read this thread and found it very interesting. 

Techie19 my advice is to never give up looking man, I was in a similar situation as yourself looking for IT work after getting my bachelors. I ended up working at TigerDirect doing Sales for 9 months and finally moving to the Repair shop once a position was available. I worked 2 low paying entry level IT jobs for about a year before I landed a decent paying job. I work in support and hopefully will move up the ladder here after a few years to a network engineer or system admin. I started off making $8.75 hr at the repair shop and now im making $20 hr with awesome benefits. When I look back to how much it sucked working for minimum wage with a bachelors it was worth it. I keep my head up high and keep learning and improving my skills everyday. 

I wish the best for you and your family, stay positive and you will get your chance like everyone else. Network as much as you can with other IT professionals, another good tip is to join a local computer club or something. I meet up with a local LAN group every other week and I have made alot of good friends and connections there. Keep us posted on your journey.


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks Northfstar for your reply. Your motivating words are much appreciated.

With regards to my last post, turns out that I am not eligible to take that course for free as this particular program is for people who were already working in IT and then got laid off. 

So now I am looking at another option called the WIA grant here in the state of NJ. This would be to take an A+ preparation course paid for by the state. I would still have to pay for my A+ exams. Anyhow, if I don't qualify for this grant then that's ok. 

Regardless, my goal is to take the A+ exams and pass them on the first try. After that, find a job in IT making at least $15 an hour to start. Get enough experience to then apply for a better paying IT job. Take Network+ exam hopefully by mid 2015 and keep gaining experience. Ultimate career goal is to become a system or network admin within 5-10 years.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you dont need to be affiliated with anything or be on a course to take the A+

See the certs in my sig? I did them all by getting the books, studying and practicing then taking the exams.


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

greenbrucelee said:


> you dont need to be affiliated with anything or be on a course to take the A+ See the certs in my sig? I did them all by getting the books, studying and practicing then taking the exams.


I agree, and this is how I've been doing it too. Studying with both the Exam Cram and the All-in-One Certification by Mike Meyers.

Just figured I would take any paid training/course to help my chances of passing the exams.

Anyhow, I plan to purchase the vouchers really soon and schedule the exams for the last week in December.


----------

